# The Birds



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know as much as I have shared with Dora, it is easy to see she is toy obsessed. She especially loves toys that move and make sounds. Well another part of Dora's obsession is the toys she isn't allowed to play with. My husband has kind of a weird collection of the audobon birds that make noises. They are put up but if Dora could climb bookshelves.... Well I decided to let her have fun and get them out. The funny part is Dash and Belle won't even go near Dora when she gets so nuts!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, she is do darned cute. We have a few of those birds too. Mine aren't that interested in them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very cute, Dora is a doll.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Dora--can we come over to play? We were told they only made one but you've got a lot more!!!!!!!!!! Better yet bring them here to our house! :whoo:
Mom where is that credit card?
Love,
Oliver and Comet


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a nice Mommy to let Dora play w/Daddy's bird collection! Her messy hair and smile says it all :biggrin1: 

We have one of those birds here, too, but Tori could care less about it. She is not very "into" toys. We do have a little chirpy chipmunk that I know Dora would just love. So, why don't you bring her over to play with it so we can see if I'm right?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

a-DORA-ble! I can't believe you made her wait like that!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

amanda that is hysterical!

posh too loves any type of "animated" plush toy. we bought violet some "fur real" pets this christmas and posh gets them off the shelf, she especially the piglet, much to violet's chagrin. she just loves that pig and really i need to buy her one of her own...or give violet the new one since posh has been chewing on this one's tail.

i've convinced violet that now that the tail is a bit dirty, it makes it look more authentic.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh that's too cute! Aren't you gonna be in trouble with hubby???? Hurry hide the picture evidence!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jim is gonna kill you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Is Jim home to see this? Dora looks so happy. Thanks for showing me a new toy that I can get for the boys. I have already been to the website and see tons of birds that my boys would love. Just what they need, more toys. Brady and Dugan would like to say thank you to Dora for showing them her cool toy. Now they are looking for my credit card too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Jim is gonna kill you!


Hey Jim-sharing is caring. Look how happy Dora is with the birds-she is adorable :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I did let Jim see her fun- well I was giggling so hard, he had to come see what we were doing. I just found it so funny that Dash would not go near her either. Jim usually only lets her play with the loon so she didnt even want to get that one (it is bigger so harder for her to activate). The problem with these is the little white monster only likes to remove their eyes and then doesn't want to play with them (she does this to all toys so they can't see her coming?) Then the issue happens with the stuffing. Dora would just make it go off until the batteries were dead as she isn't very destructive on her own.

Amy- Dora has the cat but she throws it and it is pretty heavy!

I think the reason DH didn't get as upset, he doesnt want people knowing about his audobon bird collection-shhhhh!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen is an eye girl too. Just let her have 5 minutes and they are gone.

Amanda, I wonder why when you start a thread my computer’s screen does not get the entire thread face. I have to use the bottom scroll bar to go from left to right. Does this make sense and does anyone else have this issue with some of the threads? When I go back up to new post, the next one change size and are full view on the screen. Strange?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Galen is an eye girl too. Just let her have 5 minutes and they are gone.
> 
> Amanda, I wonder why when you start a thread my computer's screen does not get the entire thread face. I have to use the bottom scroll bar to go from left to right. Does this make sense and does anyone else have this issue with some of the threads? When I go back up to new post, the next one change size and are full view on the screen. Strange?


Yes Sandi, I have noticed that. I don't have a problem with Amanda's pics but I have noticed several times on others and wondered why.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda, this cracked me up, the pics kept getting cuter and cuter....and the last one took the cake. Are you in trouble with Jim?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter pulls the eyes out of everything too, freaks me out a little. Hope he never does it to me when we're all sleeping!:suspicious:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Dora is absolutely adaorable! I love how she goes nutso over stuffed animals. I bought a flat of pip squeaks and babble buddies for on the counter at my shop. Every time I give one to Murphy he pulls the voice box out and unstuffs the animal. He can kill one in ten minutes flat. Now that I have KoKo she jumps from the chair to the counter and throws the pipsqueaks and babble buddies on the floor one by one. Murphy runs over grabs one from the floor and proceeds to unstuff it! They are having a blast and it is so cute to see how they work together. It is so much fun to see little KoKo having fun but I can tell you that I am not making any money on this deal!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, I am in love with your Dora. She is so adorable. Loved, loved loved the picutres. 

Sally, loved Comet and Oliver's picture too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL Oliver and Comet go for the eyes,stuffing and then that squeak!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That is too funny. Mine could care less about the interactive toys. She was in heaven!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

murphymoesmamma said:


> I bought a flat of pip squeaks and babble buddies for on the counter at my shop.


If you have a pet supply shop I'm really jealous! I think that would be so much fun!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Those pictures are so cute!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

ound: Looks like she had so much fun!!!!! ound: Thanks for sharing those pics. They are precious!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Oh! that is soooo cute! Sophie's favorite is the Robin, she carries it around and flips it up in the air.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

She looks so happy with her birdies. Milo loves all his toys, but he tears all of them apart. I can't give him anything with stuffing. Also, the first thing he does with any toy is to destroy the squeaker. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Milo's Mom said:


> She looks so happy with her birdies. Milo loves all his toys, but he tears all of them apart. I can't give him anything with stuffing. Also, the first thing he does with any toy is to destroy the squeaker. Does anyone else have this problem?


Sophie does this too, destroys squeakers, pulls out stuffing, and especially likes to get the eyes out. I have watch her with the last one. She doesn't try to eat them, just likes to get them out...but I want to be sure. Some of her stuffed ones last quite awhile because she just plays fetch with them...but when she's had enough, she will start pulling out the stuffing!

Time to get her another set of the Skinneez


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dora looks like the cat who swallowed the canary! I got them!! Great pix!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have created a monster. Now everytime she is allowed into the room, ofcourse she wants to play with the birds!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's funny that she knows where they are.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved the pictures of Dora & the birds! Dora is one of my fave havs!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That is too cute! Just adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Love it! Dora is so beautiful and smart, Amanda.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Brains and beauty.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Uh oh..you started it up... :spy: Does DH KNOW what you did??


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

They never forget, we just think they do. Thanks for bumping up, I got a second kick out of Dora and the birds.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Those photos of Dora having so much bird fun are the cutest! What a character! What a good Mom you are to provide her with so many fun toys!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I see Dasher wants in on the action!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dora looks drunk with joy!! LOL What a hussy. Look at that mess of hair! Gosh, how i love that girl!!  

You are in real trouble now, though, Amanda. How will you keep explaining to Dora that 'no' she can't have those birds anymore?? 

Ann, I work at a pet supply store, though we sell mostly healthy food. There are clothes, blankets, toys and other gizmos around, but the owner doesn't replenish or refresh the stock very often. It gets a little boring after a while!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Amanda

Too cute for words-and if you created a monster it's a really cute monster. Mine only play with toys now & then. Paige will play early mornings. Rommy watches the girls and then any toy they are playing with he will take and run out of the room with it. Takes it either in the bedroom-computer room or outside. Then comes back and watches to see which one they pick up next so he can steal that one. The girls look at me as if to say-Mom make him stop. Then they get tired and give up playing.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

